# 1992 nissan stanza dashboard doesn't work



## krite319 (Jul 12, 2016)

I recently changed out the battery on on my 1992 nissan stanza because it was sitting for a few months while I was in boot camp after the 3rd day the dashboard stopped working all the lights went out and the speed/tachometer would stay at 0, also the automatic seat belts didn't retract when I turned it on as well. The car drives just fine, however I have no indication of speed and the blinkers wont work. Someone suggested that I didn't tighten the terminals all the way so I wiped off some of the grime (not corrosion) and the dashboard lit up once again but stopped after a moment.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, your obviously getting a poor contact at the battery connection. Warm water and baking soda works with an old toothbrush works wonders on cleaning the battery posts and connections. Make sure the posts and connections are completely dry before re-assembling. Make sure the cable connections are tight on the battery post and you cannot turn them by hand. If you are still having issues after that, you may have an intermittent open or poor connection at one of the fusible link wires; those are the wires that are attached to the positive battery cable end and are a form of circuit protection. Each fusible link provides power to multiple fuses on the vehicle, controlling multiple items. If you can fix the fusible links, get new ones at the dealer (you'll probably have to order it). They come as an assembly with the connectors.


----------

